# ??-help-??



## Billy_Bob (Aug 25, 2008)

I replaced some incandescent floods with those compact flourescent floods a few months ago and they are still working and glass not broken.

The glass on these looks very thin, so don't know how well they will hold up? We will see the first hail storm!

And the light is not very bright, just barely enough to see. But the price is right so far as energy use goes.

I keep checking prices on LED lights, but still seem too high to me.


----------



## Spat72 (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree with billy bob. Flourecents seem to be the target area to look in. However just to piont out for future reference on LED's. Although they are a lot higher to purchase they are extreamly low cost on operation. I have one on my front porch. The added benefit in using them as a porch light, in my case the bugs are not attracted to the light. That is a good thing for any lights neear an entry door. The down side though is the color cast. Not attractive but also not important to my wallet.


----------

